# 1972 Bug oil filter relocation?



## 1988 GTI 16v (Nov 25, 2006)

My dad puled a motor out of a 72 bug with a fresh crate motor. He doesn't know where to relocate the external oil filter. Were would a good spot be to put this?


----------



## targa (Nov 24, 2003)

try posing tour question on www.thesamba.com 

all aircooled, all the time

Tom


----------

